# Wie schwer ist schwer? Das Gewicht und das Bike!



## Kingknupp (23. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mein Bike (Cube AMS 110 Pro) wog beim kauf 12,8 kg.
Jetzt nach ein paar Änderungen 
(RockShoxReverb, Kettenführung, Pedale, LockOn Griffe, HansDampf usw.) wiegt es 14,8 kg.
Natürlich ist es besser umso leichter es ist. Aber ab wann sagt man "verdammt ist das schwer!"
Wieviel wiegen eure Bikes so? 

Würde mich über Feedback freuen.
Ride On!


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2012)

Also für ein AM zu schwer!

Mein Enduro/Freeride Bike wiegt 16Kg.
Fahre ein Trek Scratch mit Totem Coil und Fox VAN RC Dämpfer, Dirty Dan vorne und Ardent hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. April 2012)

Fast 15kg bei 110mm Federweg find ich auch zu viel.
Mein Lapierre Zesty mit 140mm wiegt 12,8kg, ohne das da besondere Leichtbauteile dran sind. Okay keine Variostütze, dann wärs bei 13,1


----------



## Thiel (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

zu schwer finde ich, wenn versucht wird ein Rahmen durch andere Teile auf ein höheres Einsatzgebiet zu bringen, wofür er gar nicht gedacht ist!


----------



## Kingknupp (23. April 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu schwer finde ich, wenn versucht wird ein Rahmen durch andere Teile auf ein höheres Einsatzgebiet zu bringen, wofür er gar nicht gedacht ist!



Hallo,
das ist das Problem wenn man sich als Anfänger ein Bike kauft und dann feststellt das man doch gerne ein bisschen härter unterwegs ist....
Die Reverb und die Hans Dampf schlagen schwer ins Gewicht.


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. April 2012)

Kingknupp schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es besser umso leichter es ist. Aber ab wann sagt man "verdammt ist das schwer!"


Wenn es nichtmehr genug Spaß bereitet, das Rad zu fahren. Ich bin mit meinem alten Freerider mit 2,5" DH-Reifen und 19,1Kg Touren von 30-50Km gefahren - hat Spaß gemacht, war also ok.


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2012)

@Kingknupp:
Wie wäre es, alle Komponenten auf einen neuen Rahmen mitzunehmen?


----------



## fone (23. April 2012)

schwer fraglich, ob es kefü und dh-reifen an einem rad mit xc-geometrie wirklich braucht.


----------



## Nachaz (23. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Kingknupp:
> Wie wäre es, alle Komponenten auf einen neuen Rahmen mitzunehmen?



Würde ich auch so machen. Wenn Dein Einsatz schwerer wird, ist als nächstes eh' die Gabel fällig und dann bekommste evtl. schon Probleme  mit der Geo. Den Rahmen inkl. Gabel kannste
1) Entweder verkaufen
2) oder mit wenig(er) Geld zum Tourenbike aufbauen.

Pi mal Daum würde ich sagen in der Mittelklasse:
CC-Hardtail: 11 kg
AM-Fully: 13 kg
Enduro: 15 kg
FR: 17 kg
und DH 20 kg

(ja, steinigt mich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Jetzt kommen bestimmt 1000 Links mit irgendwelchen Online-Bikes, die weniger wiegen... Also nur als Richtwerte.


----------



## Kingknupp (23. April 2012)

Hallo,
habe das Bike erst seit Dezember 2011. Also ein neues (Rahmen) kommt für mich (noch) nicht in Frage.
Die Kettenführung wiegt nichts, ist die Bionicon V2.
Und die Reifen in 2.35er breite habe ich gewählt um natürlich Grip und zusätzliche Dämpfung durch das Luftvolumen zu bekommen. 
Und ob mans an nem 110er AM braucht oder nicht ist hier ja nicht die Frage. Was mein Bike so schwer macht weiß ich ja selbst.
Ich wollte nur wissen wo ich mich mit den 14.8 kg ungefähr aufhalte.
Ansonsten stört mich das Gewicht nicht. Ich könnt auch noch ein paar Kilo mehr den Berg hochdrücken ;-)


----------



## do.se (23. April 2012)

Superior Team Racing XX
8.9kg
schnell... schneller... am schnellsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. April 2012)

Was mich an meinem Bike stört ist, dass es schwerer ist als es sein sollte! Ich habe ein Granite Chief 1 von Rose mit einer XT-Kurbel (also besser als Standart) und einem Fat Albert forne drauf und Xtreme WCR B 54 Pedale. und aus irgendeinem Grund wiegt es nicht die 13,7 kg die es wiegen sollte, sondern ca. 14,1. Und selbst wenn es keine 400g schwerer wäre wäre es ja immernoch schwer, Ich schätze die Pedale sind einfach zu fett...

@ Nachaz: Deine Pi mal Daumen-Werte finde ich eigendlich ziemlich gut aber
- wie definierst du Mittelklasse (Preis)?
- was ist für dich ein AM-Fully (140 o. 150 mm)?
 LG Ned


----------



## sic_ (23. April 2012)

Für ein 140mm AM wäre 13kg schon ein gutes Gewicht.
Nach den Internet/Katalogangaben darf man eigentlich nicht gehen.

Das Gewicht ist immer relativ.
Es macht einfach einen unterschied ob da jetzt 60kg oder 100kg draufsitzen. Bei mir muss die relation zum Fahrer stimmen.
Es macht einfach kaum Sinn wenn ein 100kg Fahrer sich ein <8kg XC-Hardtail aufbaut, welches schon beim draufsetzen in alle richtungen flext.

Bei mir siehts so aus (100kg Fahrfertig):
XC-Hardtail - 12kg
AM-Fully - 15kg
FR-HT - wesentlich mehr 

Die Räder sind natürlich auf meine Fahrweise und das Fahrgewicht hin aufgebaut. Bei meinem Gewicht fang ich nicht mit Leichtbauparts an.
Das 140mm AM Fully geht aber, wenn ich wollte, wesentlich leichter (<12kg).


----------



## Rockside (23. April 2012)

Ein Rad mit 110 mm dürfte für den vom Hersteller gedachten Verwendungszweck (XC) nicht mehr als 12,5 Kg wiegen, mit Reverb vielleicht 13 Kg. Ein Rad ist auch nicht endlos für jeden Verwendungszweck stabil ---> möglicher Rahmen- oder Komponentenbruch.

Wenn Du das Rad mit diesem Federweg für andere Zwecke als XC verwenden willst, dann ist das Gewicht relativ zu dem gedachten Zweck.

Jeder nach seiner Fasson. Die Hauptsache ist, man hat keinen Grund zur Klage.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. April 2012)

Kingknupp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe das Bike erst seit Dezember 2011. Also ein neues (Rahmen) kommt für mich (noch) nicht in Frage.
> Die Kettenführung wiegt nichts, ist die Bionicon V2.
> Und die Reifen in 2.35er breite habe ich gewählt um natürlich Grip und zusätzliche Dämpfung durch das Luftvolumen zu bekommen.
> ...



Dann ist doch alles in Butter. Stell Dir keine solchen Fragen und genieße einfach das Mehr an Funktion, das Du Dir durch ein Mehr an Gewicht erkauft hast.
Eine andere Sache wäre es nur, wie hier schon mehrfach angesprochen, wenn Du jetzt dem Rad Belastungen zumutest, für die der Tour/CC-Rahmen nicht ausgelegt ist. Dann müsstest Du mit Schäden an Mensch und Maschine rechnen.

Aber über das Gewicht mach Dir keinen Kopf!


----------



## Nachaz (23. April 2012)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @ Nachaz: Deine Pi mal Daumen-Werte finde ich eigendlich ziemlich gut aber
> - wie definierst du Mittelklasse (Preis)?
> - was ist für dich ein AM-Fully (140 o. 150 mm)?
> LG Ned



Gute Frage. Mittelklasse ist in etwa ein Rad, an dem "Ab Werk" SLX verbaut wird und mit AM-Fully war 'n normales Fully gemeint. Zumindest hatte ich das so vor Augen


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2012)

passt schon - hauptsache, du kommst gut berauf , wie bergab . gewicht wird absolut überbewertet . 
meine ht´s wiegen ca, 11 kg - die fullys zwischen 13 (tour) und enduro 15- 15,8 . und mit allen komm ich überall hin - MIT spass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingknupp (23. April 2012)

b





blutbuche schrieb:


> passt schon - hauptsache, du kommst gut berauf , wie bergab . gewicht wird absolut überbewertet .
> meine ht´s wiegen ca, 11 kg - die fullys zwischen 13 (tour) und enduro 15- 15,8 . und mit allen komm ich überall hin - MIT spass !



So dachte ich mir das auch...
Wollte nur mal wissen wie schwer eure so sind.
Und vergesst net, ohne Spaß kein Fun ;-)


----------



## Nachaz (23. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> passt schon - hauptsache, du kommst gut berauf , wie bergab . gewicht wird absolut überbewertet .
> meine ht´s wiegen ca, 11 kg - die fullys zwischen 13 (tour) und enduro 15- 15,8 . und mit allen komm ich überall hin - MIT spass !



*ironie-Modus an*

Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch. Alles über 7 kg ist schwer wie ein Stein



*ironie-Modus aus*


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2012)

..................


----------



## do.se (24. April 2012)

Nachaz schrieb:


> *ironie-Modus an*
> 
> Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch. Alles über 7 kg ist schwer wie ein Stein
> 
> ...


 

voll geil


----------



## Kingknupp (24. April 2012)

Hallo,
hier werden aber auch Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen!
Wenn mir so ein hartes Budget zur verfügung gestanden hätte, dann wär mein Bike mit Sicherheit ein wenig leichter!
Dein Rahmen mit der Gabel waren teurer als mein ganzes Bike.
An deinem Bike is mehr Carbon als an nem Formel 1 Wagen!
Also geht euch bitte ins Leichtbauforum austoben...


----------



## fone (24. April 2012)

das zusammenrechnen von herstellerangaben ist bestimmt lustig...


----------



## Nachaz (24. April 2012)

Kingknupp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier werden aber auch Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen!
> Wenn mir so ein hartes Budget zur verfügung gestanden hätte, dann wär mein Bike mit Sicherheit ein wenig leichter!
> Dein Rahmen mit der Gabel waren teurer als mein ganzes Bike.
> ...



Ist nit mein Rad, nur ein Planspiel aus Langeweile. Hätte ich  7.200,- übrig, würde das bestimmt nicht so ein Carbon-Teil fürs Garagenmuseum, sondern eher zwei solide Räder mit unterschiedlichem Einsatzzweck.

Außerdem ist die Liste ziemlich alt und beim ersten erneut drüber gucken habe ich schon wieder zwei Fehler entdeckt...

Deshalb ja auch das **ironie-Modus an**...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich Posting #22 lese, kommt es mir aber doch so vor, als hätte der Threadersteller ein massives Problem mit dem Gewicht seines Rades, auch wenn es zwischendurch etwas abeklärter klang.
Nochmal: Fahr das Ding einfach und fertig. Du brauchst keine Rechtfertigung für Deine Teilewahl im Internet abzugeben. Hab einfach Spaß damit!


----------



## Nachaz (24. April 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich Posting #22 lese, kommt es mir aber doch so vor, als hätte der Threadersteller ein massives Problem mit dem Gewicht seines Rades, auch wenn es zwischendurch etwas abeklärter klang.
> Nochmal: Fahr das Ding einfach und fertig. Du brauchst keine Rechtfertigung für Deine Teilewahl im Internet abzugeben. Hab einfach Spaß damit!



Genau!

Und ein Tipp wenn Du mal irgendwann das Gewicht (aus welchem Grund auch immer) Tunen willst: Mach Dir eine Liste in etwa wie oben, dazu eine Liste mit den Teilen dessen Anschaffung Du überlegst (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/ hilft) und rechne Dir dringend aus, wieviel Gramm Du pro Euro sparst. Meistens kommt man so auf Reifen, Schläuche, Griffe, Flaschenhalter und andere relativ günstige Teile bei denen man schon viel sparen kann. Erst danach geht es richtig ins Geld .

Aber Gewichts-Tuning wg. virtuellem S-Vergleich oder Eisdiele würde ich von abraten.


----------



## jan84 (24. April 2012)

"Zu schwer" ists wenns dich bei dem was Du damit vor hast stört. Das dumme ist, das setzt eigene Erfahrungen mit schweren und leichten Bikes voraus. *Meiner* Erfahrung nach haben die Reifen mit Abstand (!) die größten Auswirkungen, danach kommen die Laufräder (inkl. Kassette und Bremsscheiben). Weit abgeschlagen danach kommt der ganze Rest. 
Wenn keine unglaublichen Bleiklumpen (250 g Vorbau, 450 g Lenker, 350g Sattel oÄ.) dabei sind würde ich als erstes immer bei den Laufrädern leichtbauen. Euro/Gramm überlegungen erst wenn die Laufräder schon leicht sind. Wie mein Vorschreiber schon sagte ist bei dem ganzen Kleinkram auch oft viel zu holen. 

Ich komm mit Reverb, 170 mm Coil Gabel, 170 mm am Heck mit "großem" Luft-Dämpfer zwischen ca. 13,5 kg (2.1er RacingRalph) und 15,3 kg (2.5er DH Reifen). Das ganze bei uneingeschränkter sorglos-Bikeparktauglichkeit (Fahrer 85 kg inkl. Ausrüstung). Im normalen Tourensetup bin ich bei um die 14 kg. Schwerer wöllte ich nichtmehr, wobei das vorwiegend daran liegt, dass ich mit dem Rad zum Einen Rennen fahre und mich zum Anderen an das "geringe" Gewicht gewöhnt habe. 

Letztendlich spielt son "leider geil"-Effekt auch immernoch mit rein wenn man Leichtbau betreibt...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. April 2012)

Ich habe mal ein GHOSt XC/MA Fully AM "tauglich" erweitert.
Es hat fast 1.000 km (nachdem er "aber" schon 10.000 auf der Uhr hatte) gedauert, bis der Rahmen der härteren Gangart nachgegeben hat.
Mein jetziges Speci Enduro wie mit Sorgloskram ca. 15 Kg


----------



## blutbuche (24. April 2012)

meins auch


----------



## keppe (3. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> passt schon - hauptsache, du kommst gut berauf , wie bergab . gewicht wird absolut überbewertet .
> meine ht´s wiegen ca, 11 kg - die fullys zwischen 13 (tour) und enduro 15- 15,8 . und mit allen komm ich überall hin - MIT spass !



Absulut richtig!!! Solange das Bike Spass macht hast du alles richtig gemacht. Ich fahre ein Santa Cruz Bullit mit 16,2 Kg. und mach damit Touren von 2000 bis 3000 Hm. Also alles eine frage der einstellung und der Oberschenkel. und ja, ich habe Spass dabei.


----------



## dunkelfalke (3. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Fully ist es so: wenn ich den ohne die Anbauteile anhebe, denke ich "verdammt, ist der leicht", wenn ich aber die Schutzbleche und die Abus-Tasche samt Fahrradschloss dranbaue, sage ich "verdammt, ist der schwer".


----------



## blutbuche (21. Mai 2012)

... wenn ich mir das r. b. so anschaue , trau´ich dir die schutzbleche und die schloss tasche driekt zu ...


----------



## belphegore (21. Mai 2012)

Stimmt irgendwo. 

Was sind denn da überhaupt für Reifen verbaut? Und mal ehrlich, so einen breiten Sattel hab noch an einem MTB gesehen. Aber vielleicht täuscht es auf dem Foto auch...  Ich schätze das Abus Schloß ist dies klappbare? Da wiegt die kleine Version ja auch schon um 1 kg.


----------



## dunkelfalke (22. Mai 2012)

Jepp, und ich habe die große Version in 1.5kg.
Brauche nen breiten Sattel, der Sitzknochenabstand ist 16 cm, sowohl der SQ-Labs-Verkäufer als auch der Hibike-Typ wollten ihrer eigenen Messung gar nicht glauben. Das dumme ist, breite Sättel gibt es nur für die gerade Sitzposition und in stark gepolstert, was weniger schön ist.

Die Reifen sind Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in 2.0. Was das ganze noch lustiger macht, sind die Mavic EX 729-Felgen, ein XT-Nabendynamo, eine (mittlerweile) 203er Bremsscheibe vorne und ein XTR-Schaltwerk


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2012)

.... das macht es nicht lustiger - sondern hässlicher


----------



## dunkelfalke (22. Mai 2012)

Das macht nichts, ich parke eher selten an einer Eisdiele, dafür sind 900 km pro Monat locker drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2012)

na , solange du den anblick ertragen  kannst , is ja gut


----------



## wilddevil (23. Mai 2012)

also wenn ich zum thema gewichte und gewichtsersparnis mal was beisteuern kann. ich habe kürzlich 3 nagelneue specialized hardrock sport bikes gekauft. nicht für mich, um sie weiter zu verkaufen. 2 sind noch im karton, eines musste mir gewichtsmäßig rede und antwort stehen.

der 1. schock war die serie verbaute sr suntour federgabel mit 80mm federweg und lockout. das aß wiegt 2.680g  . wird ausgetauscht gegen eine zoom ego, 100mm mit lockout und 2.000g glatt.

die sattelstütze war auch ein "klopper" .. 360g. wird ausgetauscht gegen eine turner sattelstütze in farbig. diese wiegt 215g

die verbauten standart schnellspanner, 180g. werden getauscht gegen titan schnellspanner mit 80g

die specialized reifen wiegen 720g, schläuche sind standarts. werden ausgetauscht gegen rocket ron und light schläuche. gewichtsersparnis ca. 240g pro laufrad. gerade an den routierenden massen ist gewichtsersparnis nicht zu verachten

kurz gesagt. serie wiegt das einsteigerhardtail 13,7 kg. mit den vollbrachten tuningmaßnahmen wird es zwischen 12,0 und 12,4kg wiegen.


----------



## wilddevil (23. Mai 2012)

ach ja, es werden noch käufer gesucht. wenn jemand interesse an nem serienbike hat, entsprechende angebote finden sich hier im bike markt. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511952/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511951/cat/500

ein prototyp mit gewichtstuning ist leider noch in arbeit


----------



## siq (23. Mai 2012)

fast alle Hersteller/Katalogangaben kann man knicken. Die sind allesamt zu tief.
Weil:
- meist die kleinste Rahmengrösse genommen wird
- ohne Pedale gewogen wird (wesshalb auch immer) 
- eine Pulverbeschichtung auch je nach Rahmen etwa 100-180g schwerer ist, wie eloxiert. Also wird eloxiert angegeben (sofern erhältlich) 
- die Toleranzen nach unten ausgereizt werden
- in der Praxis fahrfertig noch Flachenhalter, Tacho usw. dazukommen
- Die Gewichte rechnerisch auf Basis von auch zu leicht angegebenenen Einzeilteilen hochgerechnet wird. Gerade Reifen können zB. extrem streuen.

Die einzigen die Ihre Bikes und alle Einzelteile abwiegen sind die Leichtbauer. Aber da ist eh jedes Bike praktisch einzeln als Unikat auf- oder umgebaut.


----------



## belphegore (23. Mai 2012)

wilddevil schrieb:


> die specialized reifen wiegen 720g, schläuche sind standarts. werden ausgetauscht gegen rocket ron und light schläuche. gewichtsersparnis ca. 240g pro laufrad. gerade an den routierenden massen ist gewichtsersparnis nicht zu verachten



Zu den Felgen hast Du Dich gar nicht ausgelassen  2kg? Gerade da kann man auch noch sehr viel machen.
Also mein Neues Fully war mit Rocket Ron ausgestattet, haben mir persönlich aber zu wenig Grip. Wenn man aber, überwiegend nur befestigt fährt sind die sicher okay.

Also 13.7kg für ein Hardtail finde ich schon für viel zu viel.
Da wäre mir ein leichteres auch lieber. Beim Fully halte ich so ~12 kg noch okay.
Mein derzeitiges Hardtail wiegt auch 12kg (mit Abusschloß 13kg), aber das ist kein Vergleich zu dem Univega, was ich vorher besaß...

Und eins ist doch klar grundsätzlich klar: Je günstger ein Bike, desto schwerer sind die verbauten Teile, Rahmen.  Es sei denn es hat ein gutes P/L Verhältnis, oder ist ein Sonderangebot.


----------



## wilddevil (23. Mai 2012)

> Also 13.7kg für ein Hardtail finde ich schon für viel zu viel.



prinzipiell würd eich dir zustimmen. aber bedenke es handelt sich um einsteiger hardtails bis 500. lgünstigester inetpreis 479. da kann man noch keine schwalbe reifen oder großartigen leichtbau erwarten.

zu den felgen soll ich mich auslassen? die dinger musste ich erstmal nachzentrieren und PUTZEN 

nagelneues bike und dreckige laufräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschgo (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meine Räder noch nie gewogen... solang ich jeden Berg hochkomm und oben nicht zusammenbrech passt das schon 
Dieser Gewichtswahn ging eigentlich schon immer total an mir vorbei... ich habs lieber wenn ein Rad robust ist muss ich sagen.


----------



## wilddevil (23. Mai 2012)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Räder noch nie gewogen... solang ich jeden Berg hochkomm und oben nicht zusammenbrech passt das schon
> Dieser Gewichtswahn ging eigentlich schon immer total an mir vorbei... ich habs lieber wenn ein Rad robust ist muss ich sagen.



aber mit weniger schweren laufrädern fährt sich es angenehmer


----------



## Matschgo (23. Mai 2012)

da hast du natürlich recht... wobei man da als nicht-gewichts-junkie einen schönen Spagat zwischen stabil und leicht schlagen kann meistens je mehr man bereit ist hinzublättern für die Laufräder hab ich rausgefunden


----------



## belphegore (23. Mai 2012)

wilddevil schrieb:


> zu den felgen soll ich mich auslassen? die dinger musste ich erstmal nachzentrieren und PUTZEN
> 
> nagelneues bike und dreckige laufräder...



Grell, aber was die wiegen weißt Du nicht?


----------



## wilddevil (23. Mai 2012)

nö, das war mir erstmal wurscht. das bike ist ja nicht für mich und soll für nicht all zu viel kohle verkauft werden. da muss man das tunign etwas einschrenken


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

13.7 ist eher was für´n mittllleichtes f ully ...


----------



## dunkelfalke (23. Mai 2012)

Im Ernst? Meiner wiegt nackig ungefähr soviel und ich habe sauschwere Felgen und eine eine Downhill-Sattelstütze (bin schwer).


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

...bist du eig. ´n troll - oder meinst du deine posts wirklich ernst --- grübel ...???


----------



## --- (24. Mai 2012)

Wieso? Er hat nunmal eine Downhillsattelstütze. Das ist schon in Ordnung so


----------



## siq (24. Mai 2012)

die Frage ist wohl eher zu schwer für was. Wenn es passt und Spass macht, spricht ja rein nichts dagegen. Auch dann nicht wenn ein HT fahrfertig 13.7kg wiegt. Extrem leicht, stabil, steif und haltbar und dabei noch bezahlbar gibt's halt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilddevil (24. Mai 2012)

siq schrieb:


> die Frage ist wohl eher zu schwer für was. Wenn es passt und Spass macht, spricht ja rein nichts dagegen. Auch dann nicht wenn ein HT fahrfertig 13.7kg wiegt. Extrem leicht, stabil, steif und haltbar und dabei noch bezahlbar gibt's halt nicht.



hm, da muss ich bedingt wiedersprechen. bei mir gibts für 550 ein neues hardtail das vom gewicht her an 800 - 1000 hardtails drann kommt und dazu noch besser und teurer aussieht.

halt custom made


----------



## dunkelfalke (24. Mai 2012)

--- schrieb:


> Wieso? Er hat nunmal eine Downhillsattelstütze. Das ist schon in Ordnung so



Als ich die gekauft habe - und die Felgen auch - wog ich noch 120 kg. Wollte sicher gehen, dass die am meisten belasteten Teile auch stabil sind. 

Mittlerweile sind es 17 kg weniger als damals und 52 kg weniger, als zu den schlimmsten Zeiten. Das ist das beste Gewichtstuning, das man machen kann - wenn es denn nötig ist.


----------



## shreki (7. Juni 2012)

wilddevil schrieb:


> lgünstigester inetpreis 479. .



Das ist doch ein Mondpreis. Es handelt sich um ein sondermodell von Litle John Bike und koste 333 euro.

Viel Spaß beim verkaufen......


----------



## lut_we (25. Mai 2018)

Mein enduro wiegt ca 15 kg was voll klar geht


----------



## memphis35 (25. Mai 2018)

Gut zu wissen .


----------



## Milsani (25. Mai 2018)

Gut das wir nach so langer zeit mal wieder über gewichte sprechen...zu schwer is dann, wenn du den kackstuhl nicht mehr ohne hilfe die kellertreppe hochbekommst.

M.


----------



## seblubb (25. Mai 2018)

Zu schwer ist wenn der Motor vor der Eisdiele abraucht


----------

